# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  versamento minimo ritenute

## gi.fortunato

Salve a tutti, sapete l'importo minimo da versare per le ritenute di acconto?Vi ringrazio anticipatamente.Gianni

----------


## Contabile

L'importo minimo da versare col mod.F24 &#232; pari ad 1,03 €.

----------


## ivanajol

> L'importo minimo da versare col mod.F24 è pari ad 1,03 .

  Ma se l'importo dovuto effettivamente fosse ad esempio di euro 0,10, vanno versati ugualmente euro 1,03?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma se l'importo dovuto effettivamente fosse ad esempio di euro 0,10, vanno versati ugualmente euro 1,03?

  Ovviamente no. 
ciao

----------


## ivanajol

> Ovviamente no. 
> ciao

  grazie mille Danilo!!! :Smile:

----------

